# WV Boy Lab/Rottie Mix w/eye abcess. Need Breed Guess



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, oh, oh, there is a breed specific dog he resembles and I can't remember what it is. Ugh! It's not Rottie though.

If he is sponsored and there is no rescue to take him, what will they do? Are they a no-kill shelter Karen? Please let me know. Email me at work. I think you have that address.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

If no rescue steps up he will be PTS.
they are a kill shelter.

I will look through breeds. I think there is a dog that has Rottie marking but isn't. I also think he is part Lab. There are at least two women who said they'd donate or have donated for him. One girl calling shelter to donate today.

the shelter told me yesterday he was supposed to go to vet but didn't for some reason.

I'll email you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is nothing short of a miracle!!*

I just got this email from a friend of mine on East Coast that said that Deb Parker of St. Francis Animal Sanct. called the shelter and 
here is her message:

*I** JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE POUND. THIS DOG IS SAFE! HE HAS A RESCUE THAT IS PULLING HIM from NY AND GOING TO THE VET!!!!! THANK YOU EVERYONE.....,....*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That poor pup! His face looks awful with that abcess. I hope he gets some relief soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Getting wonderful news right now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm exhausted...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think this pertains to anyone on this forum, but just in case...

I'm not sure if anyone on this particular forum offered to help with this dogs expenses, but if you did, please consider calling Lisa Williams ASAP. I believe Karen posted her cell phone number in one of the threads. If not, it is 304-887-0613. 

This is what happened a short time ago. I don't share this to brag that I have helped, but I had to do something. I know there are so many dogs in need and I thank all of you for the time and effort you put into assisting in whatever way you can, but we need your help if you happened to offer assistance with this particular dog.

Charlie is at the Vets office in WV and they were going to have to bring him back to the shelter because not one person who said they would donate called Lisa. I know people really haven’t had enough time to do so, but it would really help if others do call Lisa, not just for the vetting, but for the boarding that will be needed before he makes his trip to a rescue.

I called the Vets office in WV and donated 200.00 so he would NOT be brought back to the shelter. There is no way in **** I would let that happen. If you can contact the people who said they would donate, please remind them Charlie still needs their help. 

This is the location and telephone number of the Vets office:
*Princeton Office*
*P.O. Box 1211*
*466 Courthouse Road*
*Phone: 304-425-6501*
*Fax: 304-425-7668*
*Email: [email protected]*This is their Web site http://www.vetassoc.com/Welcome.html
I spoke with Cecilia

Thank you for your time and patience...I hope I have not offended anyone.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How much do they need to raise for Charlie?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will need 2 come back with an update. I fell down the stairs and just got back from the ER. I can't type with this splint on and a also landed on my tail bone. Sitting doesn't feel so good either. 

He was going into surgery at 5:00 something. Whatever surgery he is having is 426.00 but needs more vetting before he can be transported.

I think some one on the lab forum is in contact with Lisa because this is where i got this info.

I have to go lay down. Thank you for caring Jackson' Mom...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be gordon setter, lab shep mix


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

We've named him Charlie and he is SAFE!

Bless everyone that helped him.

Cindy: you could be right-he does look like a Gordon Setter.


----------

